# Oops--posted my muffin question in the bread forum!



## momchelle (Jan 7, 2007)

I posted a question about muffins in the bread forum--I didn't see that there was a separate muffin/loaves forum until just now...is there a way to move it to here?

Sorry...newbie mistake...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 7, 2007)

No problem, momchelle, I took care of it!!  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> No problem, momchelle, I took care of it!! And welcome to the forum!


Licia,
check the member photos 

kadesma


----------

